# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Всенародно любимые "почти афоризмы" из любимых фильмов +

## Lampada

Почти афоризмы   *Хит-парад крылатых фраз* 
Published on Mar 12, 2012 by *MrSapadlo * _Использованы кадры из фильмов и мультфильмов, которые являются общественным достоянием._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jan 12, 2013 by MrSapadlo* _Мы родом из СССР  
КРЫЛАТЫЕ ФРАЗЫ И ВЫРАЖЕНИЯ ИЗ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННЫХ КИНОФИЛЬМОВ. 
 Хит-парад крылатых фраз 
Детям 60 х, 70 х, 80 х посвящается!!!  
Использованы кадры из фильмов, которые являются общественным достоянием. 
Всё, что могу по страницам советского кино золото советского кино  Лучшие Афоризмы для Лучших Людей!  
фразы из фильмов_

----------


## Lampada



----------

